# Red-Tailed Black Shark Quesions



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

Anybody know like what a general setup for this fish should be. Theres only going to be one in the tank. And are they compatible with a pleco, tetras, barbs, and a Gourami?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

GOOGLE is your friend  

here's a good write-up on them: http://www.aquafriend.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=50

many MANY more here just pick a link and have a read  : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=red+tailed+shark+habitat


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks man that first site is nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

They are pretty territorial so the bigger tank you have them in, the better. Also, I'd stay with upper-middle dwelling fish...the RTBS may not be very nice to other bottom fish. Tetras, gouramis, and barbs should be fine. It may harass a pleco though.

What size tank are you putting it in?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

*I do what I can*



MDsaints said:


> thanks man that first site is nice



 

I try and help when I can ... give someone a fish ... eat for a day ... teach someone to ... google ... surf for a lifetime LOL


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

nice lol its going to be a 40 gallon tank


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

40 gallon is ok, with some top dwelling mid dwelling fish, tiger barbs for sure, gouramnis kinda sensitive and if picked on may not take it well but otherwise would work, tetras try a bigger species maybe blackskirt.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

I'd stay away from tiger barbs and black skirts. They may nip your gouramis anytime. Whether you have a group of tiger barbs or not, I wouldn't mix them with the gouramis. Not even if space permits.
If you don't want more troubles to come in your way, avoid the RTBS.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

ok thanks for the advice guys... now how about instead of barbs and tetras.... rasboras and some rainbows???


----------

